# Shinisaurus Crocodilurus



## kankryb (Mar 23, 2017)

My chinese crocodile lizard has come out first time since november. I have 3 that are 4 years old and ready for breeding so hopefully this year. Pic 1-2 is male pic 3-4 is female


----------

